# Hang on Back Filter



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm running a Penguin 150B biowheel on a 20 long. The thing is, the water pouring out (outtake?) disrupts probably that 1/4 of the tank where it is. I can't really place any plants where the water pours out, and the fish don't like swimming over there or else they will get pushed away. Would putting something in front to disperse the stream stop circulation enough to cause algae? I'm really not liking almost 1/3 of the tank being useless. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I've seen some people put some material like blue bonded filter material on the exit trough of the filter. Cut it wide enough to cover the exit trough and long enough that about 1" or so goes into the water. Usually you can use your filter cartridge to hold it in place. This reduces the splashing quite a bit. You may try removing the bio-wheel too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I always put a stiff type plant under the flow like that. Java ferns and anubias like their roots in heavy flow. They can take the current. I have also put rocks with moss there as well. The current will just be redirected as if you were to put your hand there, (like when you fill up the tank with water.) It will help deflect so much water current. I don't get algae problems when I do this. As a matter of fact it spreads out the water flow to more areas of the tank.


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

Those are 2 good ideas. I'll try them, it should work. Thanks for the info.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...272-starting-emersed-glosso-6.html#post377384 is another idea for solving that problem. It works extremely well for my AquaClear filter.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...272-starting-emersed-glosso-6.html#post377384 is another idea for solving that problem. It works extremely well for my AquaClear filter.


Hoppy that is a neat idea!


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

That is neat, Hoppy. Well I took the Bio-wheel out (Highly doubt I need it) and put a length of blue filter media from the trough leading right into the water. The water gets diffused into the media extremely nicely, leaving practically no current and just a few spare drops of water.:-D Thanks everyone.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Have you tried adding water to the tank? Keep the water level even or above the outlet of the filter. If there's little to no waterfall, then the current will be much less.

edit: sorry, didn't see that you already solved it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Fishman123 said:


> That is neat, Hoppy. Well I took the Bio-wheel out (Highly doubt I need it) and put a length of blue filter media from the trough leading right into the water. The water gets diffused into the media extremely nicely, leaving practically no current and just a few spare drops of water.:-D Thanks everyone.


I saw Phil Smith of the AGA doing this at a LFS that he was working at.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

How's the mod working?

I meant to say it was Phil Edwards and not Phil Smith that I saw do that mod. I had a memory gland malfunction.


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

Haha. It's been working great, thanks for the idea Left C . There are some drips still, but I could easily have all the water get diffused with some precision cutting of the filter material.


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

For those who have managed to baffle their HOB filters, will this help with co2 removal from the HOB filter. I have yeast based co2 that is hardly adding any co2 to the water on a 29 gallon tank. I suspect the aquaclear 70 i have on it with its powerful surface agitation is removing too much co2. 

On the other hand, since I have a relatively heavy fishload, should i really be considering a canister filter. The Aquaclear does a great job filtering the tank, but again the potential co2 loss. . .


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm sorry, I'm not sure about your situation, Kypros. Hopefully this bump will get it up to some knowledgeable people.


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks for the bump to this thread. It looks like the blue filter media might help here as mentioned above.


----------

